# What happened to the count?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just happened to glance at a the bottom of the forum's page and notice:


> View Who's Online
> Most users ever online was 950, Yesterday at 08:28 PM.


I would have sworn the number was at least four digits once upon a time. Am I just imagining things?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I just happened to glance at a the bottom of the forum's page and notice: I would have sworn the number was at least four digits once upon a time. Am I just imagining things?


Nope, the most users was in September 2007, this was when DirecTV launched DirecTV - 10 and it was coming on line and then DirecTV hit air waves with 50+ HD channels. During this time the anticipation (me being a huge proponent) was running very high and due to that, people here were climbing the walls (leterally). Nothing ever sicne has compared.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Nope, the most users was in September 2007, this was when DirecTV launched DirecTV - 10 and it was coming on line and then DirecTV hit air waves with 50+ HD channels. During this time the anticipation (me being a huge proponent) was running very high and due to that, people here were climbing the walls (leterally). Nothing ever sicne has compared.


Good times


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it was about 5100 people


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

smiddy said:


> Nope, the most users was in September 2007,


Then why does it say the most users online was yesterday?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

To be honest we don't know what happened. We are looking into it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tralfaz said:


> Then why does it say the most users online was yesterday?


I can't answer why it changed. I can tell you that one thread had over 648,056 views in the three to four week period and that thread alone was the buzz, I think it had 8,832 posts or something like that. I'll see if I can find it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1063179#post1063179 Of those posts, I only had 171, Sirshag had the most. And EaglePC was the talk of the forum. The day before and the day of the launch of all those HD channels was the day this place was a mad house, we actually over loaded the servers. That was when I became a paying member of DBSTalk.com, to help pay for new servers (which Chris was happy to do BTW).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I think it was about 5100 people


A Google search found me this:

"_Most users ever online_ was *5148*, 09-19-07 at 09:02 AM. *...*"

http://www.google.com/search?q=dbstalk+"most+users+ever+online"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm guessing that it has to do with the database updating itself and archiving old information, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Did VB do an update a few days ago? Another VB board I go to is all messed up, a lot worse than just the record post count.


----------

